# htaccess Weiterleitung



## Master-X (13. April 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich habe folgende Frage:

Wie kann ich es per .htaccess anstellen, dass alle Seiten eine bestimmte Endung bekommen – problematisch wird es denke ich jetzt. Es gibt zwei Domains, die auf einen Shop zugreifen – allerdings per Template-Switcher aufgerufen werden sollen.

Bsp.:
Domain1.de -> soll weitergeleitet werden auf Domain1.de?tpl=template1
Domain2.de -> soll weitergeleitet werden auf Domain2.de?tpl=template2

Also ich denke, da müsste eine Variable eingesetzt werden, die die Herkunft ausließt.

Ich habe da zwar $_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'] gefunden, allerdings ist das nur für die Subdomain, oder?

Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht helfen?


----------



## Yaslaw (13. April 2010)

Hier mal einige Beispiele...
http://wiki.yaslaw.info/wikka/PhpRewrite

Du brauchst keine Variabe


----------



## Master-X (13. April 2010)

Klasse, dass hilft schon mal weiter.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt noch abfragen, von welcher Domain der kommt. Wie ich nun meine Endung anhänge, ist mir klar, aber ich muss ja theoretisch abfragen: WENN Domain1, dann der htaccess-Befehl, ODER der andere htaccess-Befehl.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------

